# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Hätäjarru

## Lauri Räty

> Huvittelu hätäjarrulla selvinnee vasta sitten, kun pelastuslaitos on päässyt tunneliin tarkastamaan, että kyse oli vain ilkivallasta.


Nykyisin hätäjarru ei ole oikeasti mikään oikea jarru, vaan pikemminkin hätäilmoitus kuljettajalle (tai automaattimetrossa junaa ohjaavalle tietokoneelle) siitä, että junassa on jokin vialla ja se täytyy pysäyttää seuraavaan turvalliseen paikkaan eli yleensä seuraavalle asemalle.

Perinteisessä junassa kuljettaja voi tarkistaa tilanteen, automaattimetrossa aseman henkilökunta, esimerkiksi vartijat. Ei siihen pelastuslaitosta tarvita.

----------


## TheKraken

Noin periaatteessa uusissa junissa hätäjarru vain avaa puheyhteyden kuljettajalle (tietenkin tässä tapahtuu paljon muutakin), sekä estää vielä varmuuden vuoksi matkan jatkumisen seuraavalta asemalta, ennen kuin tilanne on selvitetty. Mikäli sitten tunneliin taas vanhalla junalla jämähdetään, niin tällöinkin vain pikaisesti yritetään kuulutuksella selvittää jarrutuksen syy ja jos kukaan ei radalle ole poistunut, niin matka jatkuu seuraavalle asemalle, jossa tilanne puretaan perinpohjin.

Eli ei noilla nyt muuta oikein saada aikaan kuin pieniä viivästyksiä, mutta toisaalta tällöin hätäjarru kärsii kuljettajan näkökulmasta aikamoisen inflaation eikä siihen välttämättä oikein osata enää suhtautua sen vaatimalla vakavuudella.

Radalle nakellut esteet taas automaattimetro kuuleman mukaan osaa kameroillaan ja muilla antureillaan havaita jopa tavallista kuljettajaa paremmin. Tosin tämä voi olla enemmän tai vähemmän riippuvaista sääolosuhteista näin mutuiluna. Jotenkin luulisin että lumipyryn joukosta ihmissilmä osaa paremmin tunnistaa oudon muodon kuin kone.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Radalle nakellut esteet taas automaattimetro kuuleman mukaan osaa kameroillaan ja muilla antureillaan havaita jopa tavallista kuljettajaa paremmin.


Onkohan asia varmasti näin. Aluksi oli ajatus, ettei laituriovia tarvita, koska tämä "keinonäkö" hoitaa homman. Sittemmin on päädytty laiturioviin, kun on todettu, että keinonäkö on enempi teoriaa.

Liiketunnistimet jotka sytyttävät valoja ovat toki arkipäivää, mutta virhetoiminnon seuraukset ovat eri luokkaa kuin ilman kuljettajaa kulkevalla junalla. Maailmalla taitaa olla yksi ainoa kuljettajaton metro, jossa luotetaan keinonäköön. Ja sekin kulkee tunnelissa, jonne eivät juokse jänikset tai heitellä kiviä tai huonekaluja.

Ja metrossa siis ei ole hätäjarrua, kuten edellisistä viesteistä selvisi. Olisiko aiheellista ilmoittaa tämä myös matkustajille.

Antero

----------


## TheKraken

Tuo keinonäky toimii kuuleman mukaan hyvillä keleillä kyllä erinomaisesti. Eli sää se on syynä miksei suomeen oikein moinen passaa ja laiturioviin päädyttiin. En itsekään kyllä usko ennen kuin näen, mutta näin ne väittävät.

Hätäjarru toki toimii asemalta lähtiessä vielä hyvän tovin. Eli jos vaikka kätesi jää oven väliin, niin kiskaisu on kyllä parasta ensiapua. Tästä syystä sitä jarruksi tituleerataan. Mutta tunnelissa täysillä paahtaessa näin ei toimita. Tämän nyt voi miettiä ihan maalaisjärjellä miksi näin on. Ei nimittäin ole juuri mitään syytä miksi juna pitäisi kesken matkan pysäyttää. Oli sitten kyseessä pieni tulipalo, sairaskohtaus tai väkivalta, niin seuraavalla asemalla se apu on aina paremmin saatavilla kuin 30 metriä maan alla pahimmillaan reilun puolen kilometrin päässä lähimmästä asemasta. Kahvaa kiskaistessa kuljettaja myös välittömästi saa kuuloyhteyden vaunuun ja voi harkinnan mukaan tietenkin jarrutuksen suorittaa, jos tarpeellista.

Näin kiteytettynä: Jos uhkana on että junan liike aiheuttaa vaaratilanteen, jarru toimii. Tunnelissa kun ollaan jo liikkeellä ei itse junan liike enää voi matkustajia vahingoittaa vaikka siellä mitä tapahtuisi, joten sitä ei ole syytä pysäyttää. Tunneliin pysähtyminen enemmänkin voi aiheuttaa vaaran, jos kyseessä esim. sairaskohtaus. Tällöin kahva toimii hätäkahvana ja vastuu on täysin kuljettajalla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Näin kiteytettynä: Jos uhkana on että junan liike aiheuttaa vaaratilanteen, jarru toimii. Tunnelissa kun ollaan jo liikkeellä ei itse junan liike enää voi matkustajia vahingoittaa vaikka siellä mitä tapahtuisi, joten sitä ei ole syytä pysäyttää. Tunneliin pysähtyminen enemmänkin voi aiheuttaa vaaran, jos kyseessä esim. sairaskohtaus. Tällöin kahva toimii hätäkahvana ja vastuu on täysin kuljettajalla.


Tämä on järkeenkäypää logiikkaa. Mutta olisiko älykkäämpää myös sitten olla nimittämättä hätäjarrua hätäjarruksi, kun se ei sitä ole. Tosin en ole tarkkaillut meidän "hätäjarrujamme" niin, että muistaisin miltä ne näyttävät ja mitä opastekstejä niissä on.

Erityisesti kuljettajattomassa metrossa olisi hyvä tietää, mitä siellä oikeasti voi tehdä ja tapahtuu, jos tulee ongelma. Ja kun on kyse tavallisista ihmisistä matkustajina, ei voi olettaa, että he tietävät ja osaavat ennalta mitään. He toimivat lähinnä vaistonvaraisesti, parhaassa tapauksessa ehtivät lukea pari sanaa tai katsoa jotain opastavaa kuvaa.

Antero

----------


## TheKraken

> Tämä on järkeenkäypää logiikkaa. Mutta olisiko älykkäämpää myös sitten olla nimittämättä hätäjarrua hätäjarruksi, kun se ei sitä ole. Tosin en ole tarkkaillut meidän "hätäjarrujamme" niin, että muistaisin miltä ne näyttävät ja mitä opastekstejä niissä on.


Oletko nyt tosissasi sitä mieltä, että kyltti jossa seisoo: "Hätäjarru toimii vain asemalta lähtiessä alle sen ja sen nopeuden vauhdissa ja tietyn sekuntimäärän puitteissa. Muulloin kahva avaa yhteyden kuljettajaan, jonka perusteella hän tekee ratkaisun jarruttamisen tarpeellisuudesta", olisi jotenkin selkeä, matkustajaystävällinen ja hyödyllinen? Se voisi ehkä jopa lisätä sen kahvan kiskomista. Kahvan vetäminen pysäyttää junan, eli se on jarru. Ei minusta mitään merkitystä sillä toimiiko se teknisesti miten ja missä olosuhteissa, eikä se minusta ole matkustajan kannalta oleellista. Ihan heidän turvallisuuden takia moinen ratkaisu kuitenkin on tehty.

"Hätäkahva" -teksti taas herättäisi kysymyksiä sen toiminnasta sekä varmasti vähentäisi kahvan luomaa psykologista turvaa. Vaikkei se välittömästi junaa saakaan kaikissa tilanteissa pysähtymään voi sen avulla junan kuitenkin tarvittaessa pysäyttää vaikka varsinaisen jarrutuksen sitten suorittaisikin kuljettaja. Kun niitä oikeassa hädässä kiskotaan, niin voisin ihan mutuna sanoa että syy on 99% tapauksista jonkin oleminen oven välissä. Ja tällöinhän kahva toimii nimenomaan jarruna ja on tärkeää se matkustajille kertoa, jotta tajuavat vetää siitä eivätkä vaikka soitella hätäpuhelimella.




> Erityisesti kuljettajattomassa metrossa olisi hyvä tietää, mitä siellä oikeasti voi tehdä ja tapahtuu, jos tulee ongelma. Ja kun on kyse tavallisista ihmisistä matkustajina, ei voi olettaa, että he tietävät ja osaavat ennalta mitään. He toimivat lähinnä vaistonvaraisesti, parhaassa tapauksessa ehtivät lukea pari sanaa tai katsoa jotain opastavaa kuvaa.


Juuri tästä syystä on hyvin oleellista, että siinä kapulassa ei montaa sanaa lue. Ja sen toimintaa nyt kun ei sanalla tai kahdella voi kirjaimellisesti määrittää jarru on minusta aivan hyvä termi, joka kertoo matkustajalle sen oleellisen.

En tähän hätään keksi juuri mitään vaaratilannetta jossa junan pysäyttäminen asemien välille näin pienillä välimatkoilla olisi missään mielessä järkevää ja jossa tämän päätöksen tekeminen vaatisi niin nopeita reaktioita että vastuu kannattaisi antaa matkustajalle. Kahvan kiskaiseminen kun voi epäsuorasti vaikka tappaa sydänkohtauksen saaneen tai väkivaltatapauksissa pitkittää uhrin pahoinpitelyä sekä avunsaantia. Tulipalotapauksessakin palon ehtiminen siihen pisteeseen jossa se muuttuu oikeasti vaarallisemmaksi kuin junasta hyppääminen radalle jossa hengenvaarallisia sähköosia vaatii sen verran monta minuuttia, ettei pysäyttämisessä ole juurikaan järkeä. Myös pelastuslaitos pääsee huomattavasti nopeammin seuraavalle asemalle kuin asemien välille, vaikka kyse olisi ulkoradastakin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Oletko nyt tosissasi sitä mieltä...


Jos olisin pelastusalan ammattilainen, en varmaan tätä asiaa tässä pohtisikaan. Mutta kun en ole, vaan tässä asiassa olen tavallisen matkustajan asemassa miettimässä päivittäistä turvallisuuttani matkustaessani metrossa.

Olen lukenut kuljettajattoman metron selityksistä, että ei siinä ole mitään hätää, koska juna tulee automaattisesti aina asemalle. Minun mielestäni se on höpöhöpöä ja lapsellista ja epärealistista teknouskoa. Ja arvelen pelastusalan ammattilaisten olevan samaa mieltä, kun kerran tunnelliin vaaditaan evakuointilaituri, ajotunneleiden väliset palonkestävät kulkutiet sekä noin 0,5 km:n välein hätäpoistumistiet. He tietävät jotain enemmän asiasta kuin minä.

Ymmärrän kyllä sen, ettei kaikissa tilanteissa ole viisasta pysähtyä tunneliin. Kaikissa tilanteissa ei ylipäätään ole viisasta pysähtyä junalla maanpinnallakaan, silti juniin on määrätty hätäjarru, jolla junan voi pysäyttää muualtakin kuin veturista. Jotenkin tulee vaan tästä metron tapauksesta mieleen, että hätäjarru ei toimikaan hätäjarruna siksi, että esim. ilkivallan vuoksi on parempi, ettei junassa ole hätäjarrua.

Tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että on tehty sellainen valinta, että tilanne, jossa hätäjarrua oikeasti tarvitaan saa päätyä katastrofiin, jotta ei aiheutuisi jatkuvaa haittaa liiaksi tilanteista, joissa hätäjarrua ei tarvittu. Sillä jos on sellainen tilanne, että tarvitaan, niin se on ohi siinä ajassa, kun kuljettajan (tai junaohjauksen kanssa) keskustellen pohditaan, pitääkö juna oikeasti pysäyttää vai ei. Kun ajoaika asemien välillä on 2 min., niin ei siinä kahdessa minuutissa kovin pitkää tilanneanalyysiä tehdä ja päätetä pysähtymisestä.

No nyt voi tietenkin kysyä, että mikä se sellainen tilanne sitten on, että tarvitaan hätäjarrua. Kuten sanoin, en ole pelastusammattilainen, mutta käsittääkseni sellainen tilanne on juuri se, mitä kukaan ei ennalta osaa arvata - ja kuitenkin niitä vaan tapahtuu. Sillä jos ennalta arvattaisiin, niin ei koskaan tapahtuisi onnettomuuksia, kun kaikkeen on osattu varautua.

Mutta voihan tapahtua vaikka niin, että joku keksii repiä oven auki. Ja siinä ovessa sattuukin juuri silloin olemaan anturivika, eikä oven avaus pysäytä junaa automaattisesti. Ja kaveri sitten hoippuu siinä oviaukossa ja horjahdus tunnelin seinään on varma kuolema - ellei joku vedä hätäjarrua ja pysäytä junaa. Neuvottelulle ei siinä ole aikaa.

Eli minusta hätäjarru on hätäjarru ja puhelin kuljettajalle on erikseen. Niin taitaa olla hisseissäkin. Jos ilkivalta vaivaa, niin siihen on paremmat keinot kuin ottaa riskejä, jotta ilkivalta saa jatkua. Kun sanktio hätäjarrulla leikkimisestä on kyllin kova, sana kiertää ja sellaista ilkivaltaa ei tehdä 20 kertaa kuukaudessa. Nyt taitaa sana kiertää, että hei, vedä vaan hätäjarrusta, niin pääset juttelemaan kuljettajan kanssa.

Antero

----------


## TheKraken

Evakuointilaiturit uusiin tunneleihin tahdottiin nimenomaan evakuointisyistä. Ei hätäjarrulla/jarruttomuudella tämän kanssa mitään tekemistä. Evakuoimaan voidaan joutua esim. tilanteessa jossa tulee mittava sähkökatkos tai junan kulku muusta syystä estyy (allejäänti, toimintahäiriö tms) ja todetaan että matkustajat joutuisivat odottamaan kohtuuttoman ajan. Junan evakuointi vanhoissa tunneleissa on hyvin työläs prosessi varsinkin vanhuksille sekä liikuntarajoitteisille, vaikka pelastuslaitos olisikin paikalla auttamassa. Korotettu suoja-alue tasaisella betonisella kulkuväylällä helpottaa tätä operaatiota huomattavasti, kuten myös pelastuslaitoksen pääsyä paikalle tarvittaessa. Pitää myös muistaa että vaikkapa mittavan sähkökatkoksen ja myrskyn tai vastaavan aikana pelastuslaitoksella on usein isompiakin murheita kuin yksittäisen metrojunan evakuoiminen, joten se voidaan hyvinkin joutua tekemään ihan oma-aloitteisesti esim. lähimmän aseman vartijoiden tai mahdollisten junavalvojien toimesta. Tällöin ei ole apuna montaa miestä nostelemassa ihmisiä kyydistä ja laituri osoittaa hyödyllisyytensä. Länsi-Metron tunneliosuus on myös melkoinen, joten evakuoitavia junia on käytännössä niin monta, että pelkästään pelastuslaitoksen suorittamana evakuointi kestäisi huomattavan kauan varsinkin järjestyksessä viimeisessä junassa olijoilla.

Pelastuslaitos olisi varmasti nostanut tuosta uudesta hätäjarrusta aikamoisen äläkän, jos se heidän mielestään vähentäisi turvallisuutta. Päinvastoin: hekin suosittelevat junan ajamista seuraavalle asemalle lähes kaikissa tilanteissa. Sanon lähes, koska en ole aivan varma onko heillä joku skenaario pöytälaatikossa jossa tätä ei suositella, mutta eivätpä tällaista esimerkkiä ota henkilökunnan koulutuksessa esiin.

Vaikka palloa miten päin pyörittelee, niin tuo jarrun toiminnan säätö tuollaiseksi lisää matkustajaturvallisuutta. Syy ei ole vain ilkivallan aiheuttamien vahinkojen minimoinnissa. Kyseinen järjestelmä on käytössä tietääkseni muidenkin maiden metroissa, myös niissä jotka ovat automaattiajossa. Ei välttämättä kaikissa, eikä joka junamallissa, mutta ymmärtääkseni enemmänkin kuitenkin uusien vaunujen kohdalla sääntö kuin poikkeus. Tai näin minulle kerrottu. Mitään paperia ei ole todisteeksi kaivaa, joten joku voi korjata jos näin ei ole.

Ja tähän ovianturivikaan:

1) Jos jarru toimisi jarruna, juna ei siltikään pysähtyisi todennäköisesti niin nopeasti etteikö tämä hoippuja siitä ehtisi pudota *jos* tilanne ylipäätään olisi mahdollinen.

2) Moisen vian todennäköisyys on hyvin hyvin minimaalinen ja sen toteuttaminen lähes mahdoton. Ovivalvonta ei ole vain yhden anturin varassa. Tietenkin on mahdollista että sekä ovianturi, että ovianturia valvova anturi leviäisi, mutta todennäköisyys on häviävän pieni. Plus että sitten tämä itsemurhakandidaatti juuri tämän oven valitsisi. Tähän kun vielä lisätään se, että ovet on lähes mahdotonta saada auki vauhdissa. Vaikka lukko avautuukin mekaanisesti, niin ovia ei saa irralleen kuin jokusen sentin vaikka kuinka vääntäisi. Vasta vauhdin hidastuttua lehdet saa erilleen. Olen itse todistanut tämän ihan livenä. Sitä ei isokaan mies auki revi.

3) Kun kahvaa vedetään avautuu kuljettajalle kuuloyhteys vaunuun. Mikäli vaunun ovi on auki kuljettaja kuulee sen. Meteli on nimittäin aikamoinen jo ihan raotetustakin ovesta.

Jos nyt ajatusleikkiä vielä jatketaan, niin tietty se mikrofoni voi olla rikki, itsemurhakandidaatti anorektikko, joka mahtuu ovien välistä ja kuljettaja voi olla saanut samaan aikaan vielä sairaskohtauksen, mutta ihan kaikkeen nyt ei vaan voida kuitenkaan varautua  :Wink: 

Väitän että pitkällä tähtäimellä tuo kahvan toiminto säästää henkiä, vaikka mainitsemasi skenaario olisikin mahdollinen, eikä suinkaan päinvastoin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pelastuslaitos olisi varmasti nostanut tuosta uudesta hätäjarrusta aikamoisen äläkän, jos se heidän mielestään vähentäisi turvallisuutta. Päinvastoin: hekin suosittelevat junan ajamista seuraavalle asemalle lähes kaikissa tilanteissa.


Uskon pelastusalan porukan arviointikykyyn, sillä itselläni ei ole osoittaa parempaa. Toisaalta, jos tunnelissa tulee härdelli, junan voi ajaa seuraavalle asemalle senkin jälkeen, kun se on hätäjarrulla ensin pysäytetty. Nythän on kyse siitä, kumpi tehdään ensin: tilannearvio siitä, onko pysähdyttävä vai pysähtyminen.

Asiaa voidaan toki pohtia sen kannalta, että tehdään arvio jonkinlaisista riskisummista ja valitaan pienemmän riskisumman vaihtoehto. Minusta hyväksyttävää on minimoida riskiä, mutta en hyväksy jonkin muun haitan minimointia turvallisuusriskin kustannuksella.

Antero

----------


## TheKraken

> Uskon pelastusalan porukan arviointikykyyn, sillä itselläni ei ole osoittaa parempaa. Toisaalta, jos tunnelissa tulee härdelli, junan voi ajaa seuraavalle asemalle senkin jälkeen, kun se on hätäjarrulla ensin pysäytetty. Nythän on kyse siitä, kumpi tehdään ensin: tilannearvio siitä, onko pysähdyttävä vai pysähtyminen.


Näinhän se on. Tämä on varmasti kysymys jonka kanssa painiskeltu. Mutta kun mahdollisia syitä jotka kesken täyden vauhdin vaatisivat junan pysäyttämistä ovat huomattavasti vähäisemmät kuin vaaratilanteet joissa junan on parempi antaa jatkaa asemalle, niin päätös on minusta suhteellisen selkeä. Jarruttomuudella säästyy aikaa minuutteja ja monessa vaaratilanteessa pikainen avunsaanti on se tärkein asia.

----------


## Markku K

> Ja metrossa siis ei ole hätäjarrua, kuten edellisistä viesteistä selvisi. Olisiko aiheellista ilmoittaa tämä myös matkustajille.


Hyvät herrat, tässä faktaa:

Vanhassa M100 junassa hätäjarru pysäyttää junan *aina*.

Uudemmassa M200 junassa hätäjarru pysäyttää junan silloin kun se on vielä laiturialeella. Kun asetettu nopeusraja/aikaraja ylitetään, ei hätäjarru pysäytä junaa asemien välille. Silloinkin kuljettaja saa hätäjarrun käytöstä hälytyksen ohjaamoon vaunun tarkkuudella äänihälytyksen kera. Kuljettaja tiedustelee ko. ovivälikköön automaattisesti avautuneen hätäpuhelinyhteyden välityksellä* syytä jarrun käytölle, päättää miten jatketaan, ja ilmoittaa asiasta valvomoon.

Millainen hätäjarrutoiminto laitetaan M300-junaan? Nyt saa vaikuttaa...  :Wink: 



*Kuljettaja kuulee heti mitä ovivälikössä tapahtuu/puhutaan. Usein kuultua on _"Ville, ei siitä saa vetää. Äiti on sanonut ennenkin tästä!"_

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hyvät herrat, tässä faktaa:
> Vanhassa M100 junassa hätäjarru pysäyttää junan *aina*.


Kiitos Markku K. Totuushan ei pala edes tulessa...  :Wink: 




> Millainen hätäjarrutoiminto laitetaan M300-junaan? Nyt saa vaikuttaa...


Sama kuin M200-sarjassa. Siis kuljettaja.

Antero

----------


## MaZo

> Sama kuin M200-sarjassa. Siis kuljettaja.


Tässä voi ongelmaksi muodostua automaattimetron kuljettajan puute.  :Smile: 

Todennäköisesti paras ratkaisu olisi vastaava kuin M200 sarjassa, mutta vastapuolena on valvomo eikä kuljettaja. Luulisin, että vanhakin kalusto saa vastaavanlaisen ratkaisun automaatin mukana.
Ainakin joissain automaattimetroissa hätäpuhelimen aktivoimalla valvomoon välittyy puheen lisäksi myös suora kuva hätäpuhelimen kohdalta, jotta tilanteen voisi arvioida muutenkin kuin äänen perusteella. Jos nyt meidänkin metroihin saadaan lisää kameroita niin tällä ominaisuudella voitaisiin hyvällä tuurilla vähentää turhia pysähtelyitä.
Ilkivaltaisten "hätäilijöiden" vuoksi asemilla saisi mielestäni olla myös jatkuva vartijapäivystys, jotta häiriköt voitaisiin ottaa samantien kiinni ja saattaa edesvastuuseen. Tähän tietenkin vaadittaisiin ne kamerat, ettei tarvitse koko junallista matkustajia ottaa kiinni.

----------


## TheKraken

Joku muutoshan vanhoihin on periaatteessa tehtävä joka tapauksessa automaation myötä, koska kahvat ovat sen sorttisia, että ne pitää paikan päällä käydä kuittaamassa mekaanisesti, muuten kahva ei toimi enää toista kertaa.

Uusissahan kahva palautuu automaattisesti ylös ja kuittaus voidaan 100% suorittaa ohjaamosta ilman käyntiä paikalla, mikäli siihen ei syytä nähdä. Näin toimitaan esim. mainitussa Pikku-Ville -esimerkissä  :Wink: 

Veikkaisin että vanhojen kahvojen vaihtaminen uusiin sinetittömiin ja ilman mekaanista kuittausta oleviin on suht helppo operaatio. Sinänsä ihmettelen miksei sitä peruskorjauksen yhteydessä tehty, kun kahvat kuitenkin silloin uusittiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tässä voi ongelmaksi muodostua automaattimetron kuljettajan puute.


Tarkoitankin juuri sitä, että M300-junien varustukseen kuuluu myös kuljettaja. Siis junassa, ei jossain valvomossa tai asemalaiturilla nimikkeellä vartija.

Automaattia saa kyllä olla, mutta ihmisten hallintaan tarvitaan ihminen.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Tarkoitankin juuri sitä, että M300-junien varustukseen kuuluu myös kuljettaja. Siis junassa, ei jossain valvomossa tai asemalaiturilla nimikkeellä vartija.


Omasta mielestäni M200-junien toimintatapa kuullostaa varsin loogiselta myös automaattimetron aikana ja silloinhan valvomo, jonne kuva häiriöstä välittyy, voi keskittyä suoraan tähän ongelmaan, eikä tarvitse samalla ajaa metrojunaa.

----------


## MaZo

> Omasta mielestäni M200-junien toimintatapa kuullostaa varsin loogiselta myös automaattimetron aikana ja silloinhan valvomo, jonne kuva häiriöstä välittyy, voi keskittyä suoraan tähän ongelmaan, eikä tarvitse samalla ajaa metrojunaa.


Nimenomaan, valvomo voi keskittyä ongelmanratkaisuun ja tehdä päätöksiä kiinnittämättä huomiota itse ajamistapahtumaan. Tietenkin sellaisessa tapauksessa, jossa junassa tarvitsee tehdä jotain konkreettista, voi kuljettaja jalkautua kopistaan auttamaan tai korjaamaan ongelmaa. Valvomosta käsin voidaan ainoastaan antaa ohjeita matkustajille tai tilata vartija tms. ratkomaan pulmia seuraavalla asemalla.

----------


## TheKraken

> Tietenkin sellaisessa tapauksessa, jossa junassa tarvitsee tehdä jotain konkreettista, voi kuljettaja jalkautua kopistaan auttamaan tai korjaamaan ongelmaa.


Tämäkin aika marginaalinen hyöty. M200 kohdalla kun todennäköisyys on 1/3 ja M100 kohdalla 1/6, että se häiriötilanne sattuisi olemaan juuri siinä ajopään takana olevassa vaunussa, jos kolmen vaunuparin vehkeellä liikutaan.

Onhan tietty radallekin jalkautuminen mahdollista, mutta harvemmin sitä tehdään tällaisessa tilanteessa.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Tämäkin aika marginaalinen hyöty. M200 kohdalla kun todennäköisyys on 1/3 ja M100 kohdalla 1/6, että se häiriötilanne sattuisi olemaan juuri siinä ajopään takana olevassa vaunussa, jos kolmen vaunuparin vehkeellä liikutaan.
> 
> Onhan tietty radallekin jalkautuminen mahdollista, mutta harvemmin sitä tehdään tällaisessa tilanteessa.


Tarttis olla ovea päädyssä eliminoimaan saamaan tuo marginaalinen hyöty täydeksi hyödyksi. Mahdollisuutta läpikulkuun kannatetaan. Tämä(kin) asia hoidettu ruotsissa esimerkillisen hyvin ja toki paremmin kuin suomessa  :Wink:  . Se ei sinällään ole kuitenkaan mistään pois vaikka siihen tuuppaa sen päätyoven mahdollistamaan ylikulun.

----------


## Markku K

> ...Onhan tietty radallekin jalkautuminen mahdollista, mutta harvemmin sitä tehdään tällaisessa tilanteessa.


Muillekin tiedoksi, että metrojunankuljettaja menee radan kautta toiseen vaunuun/ohjaamoon vain jos on pakottavia syitä. Tunneliin jämähtänyt juna voi olla tämmöinen syy, jos huoltohenkilöstön kanssa puhelimitse asioituna junaa ei saada liikkeelle, ja huoltohenkilöstö on myös ajallisesti kaukana. 
Esim. Itäkeskuksen tunnelissa kyllä odotellaan ohjaamossa, että tämä "kikkamies" saapuu paikalle metrovarikolta.

----------


## Markku K

> Mies veti metron hätäkahvasta ja hyppäsi junasta
> Julkaistu: 18:31 Päivitetty: 19:03
> Helsingin sanomat 
> 
> Metroliikenne oli illalla poikki puolisen tuntia, kun mies hyppäsi Itäkeskuksen ja Puotilan välillä metrojunasta. 
> Mies oli ensin vetänyt hätäkahvasta, jolloin kuljettaja pysäytti junan. Hypättyään junasta mies oli lähtenyt harhailemaan pitkin kiskoja. 
> Miehen nähtiin nousevan ylös Puotilan asemalla, mutta hän pääsi livistämään vartijoilta. 
> Metron liikenteenohjauksen mukaan liikenne oli poikki kuudesta puoli seitsemään. 
> Metrojunat myöhästelivät illalla jonkin verran välikohtauksen takia.


Melko harvinaista touhua.. onneksemme. 
Kraken voi kertoa lisää kun osui omalle kohdalle.  :Wink:

----------


## TheKraken

Se oli kyllä tosiaan ihan eksoottinen kokemus. Täytyy myöntää, että siinä sydän hakkasi vähän ylikierroksia kyllä aika monta minuuttia tuon jälkeen. Sen verran jännitti sen juipin puolesta kun siellä loikki menemään virtakiskojen yli. Näin siis peilistä koko tilanteen, kun sattui tunneli kaartamaan sopivasti.

No loppu hyvin hänen kannaltaan. Sääli vaan niiden joilla olisi ollut kiire vaikkapa töihin.

Ja tästä päästäänkin taas siihen aiheeseen minkä takia olisi hyvä, jos matkustamosta junaa ei saisi pysäytettyä kuin aivan asemalta lähdettäessä:

Lueskelin tuossa vanhoja lehtileikkeitä metrosta ja osui silmään tämä kirvestapaus. Siinä kerrottiin kuinka vaunussa oli kajahtanut "Vetäkää joku hätäjarrua!". Kaikkien onneksi kukaan ei kahvaa uskaltanut kiskaista.

Pystynette kuvittelemaan kuinka paljon vaarallisemmaksi tilanne olisi muuttunut, kun ollaan tunnelissa jumissa, kuljettaja yrittää kuulutuksilla tiedustella asiaa, ja kukaan ei uskalla varmastikaan hätäpuhelinta käyttää. Siinä sitten seisotaan vähintään minuutin verran, kunnes kuljettaja saa luvan kuitata hätäjarrun aiheettomana, koska syytä ei saatu selville. Siinä ajassa olisi saanut jo kirvestä pienemmälläkin teräaseella aikamoista tuhoa aikaan.

----------


## eliitti-karhu

> Siinä sitten seisotaan vähintään minuutin verran, kunnes kuljettaja saa luvan kuitata hätäjarrun aiheettomana, koska syytä ei saatu selville. Siinä ajassa olisi saanut jo kirvestä pienemmälläkin teräaseella aikamoista tuhoa aikaan.


Eipä sitä metroa tarvitse edes pysäyttää jos tahdotaan saada tuhoa aikaan.. Vähemmänhän se huomiota herättää, jos tekee näitä "tuhojaan" metroa pysäyttämättä. Eipä ainakaan ole vartijat/poliisi/ambulanssi seuraavalla pysäkillä vastassa.

----------


## TheKraken

> Eipä sitä metroa tarvitse edes pysäyttää jos tahdotaan saada tuhoa aikaan.. Vähemmänhän se huomiota herättää, jos tekee näitä "tuhojaan" metroa pysäyttämättä. Eipä ainakaan ole vartijat/poliisi/ambulanssi seuraavalla pysäkillä vastassa.


Varmastikaan se itse "tuhooja" ei huomiota tahdo herättää, mutta mikäli nyt vaikka olisi tilanne, jossa vaunuun istuisi joku *hullu* murhamies (kuten kirvestapauksessa), niin ehdottomasti paras veto hänen kannaltaan olisi se, että joku kiskoisi hätäjarrua ja hän pääsisi sitten aivan rauhassa tuhojaan vaunussa tekemään, koska seuraavalla asemalla ne uhrit nyt viimeistään vaunusta karkuun juoksisi ja jarrun vedolla tätä välimatkaa vain pidennettäisiin.

Jos ollaan niin järjissään, että tarkoitus on vielä tihutyön jälkeen karkuun päästä, niin sitten eri homma. Mutta metro nyt näin suht suljettuna (ja kameravalvottuna) alueena ei sinänsä paras paikka sellaista ole toteuttaa kuitenkaan.

Mutta siis minun pointtini ylipäätään on se, että sellaista syytä ei oikeasti ole, jossa matkustajalla olisi tarve asemien välille juna pysäyttää. Heti liikkeelle lähdettäessä jarrun tulee toki toimia, jotta voidaan minimoida ovien riskit, mutta mitään syytä muuten ei ole siihen että matkustaja voisi matkan pysäyttää, kun asemavälit ovat näin lyhyet.

Jos automaattimetroa ajatellaan, niin tuossa välimatkoilla tuon hätäkahvan tulisi minun mielestä hälyttää automaattisesti vartijat seuraavalle asemalle tarkistamaan tilanne.

----------

